# Just made this



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Painted index cards to use for punching butterfly and flowers


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

That is beautiful. Now you have to tell us how you created it.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

nikka said:


> That is beautiful. Now you have to tell us how you created it.


well i embossed two papers and tore the paper to layer over the larger piece and punched the flowers and added seed beads to the centers and punched the 2 butterflies...I painted the index cards and then used them to punch out the pieces...a lot of work in a way but fun


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

So well worth the time to do. Your card is beautiful.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful work Sue. Do you have any ideas for a manly 50th wedding anniversary card?


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> well i embossed two papers and tore the paper to layer over the larger piece and punched the flowers and added seed beads to the centers and punched the 2 butterflies...I painted the index cards and then used them to punch out the pieces...a lot of work in a way but fun


Wow, impressive!


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Sue....Lucky recipient...he/she will be so pleased to think you put so much time in making this...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Donnaj65 said:


> Beautiful work Sue. Do you have any ideas for a manly 50th wedding anniversary card?


hmmmm i am so new to this I just play and come up with something ...will have to think about that..so much easier to do a rather female look...


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Painted index cards to use for punching butterfly and flowers


Sue...you make the most FABULOUS cards!! And note cards!! I can't WAIT until you get MY name in the Card Swap! You are a very talented lady, and I think I could learn a great deal from you. I'm particularly interested in how you made the little boxes for your note cards. I give a lot of them for gifts, and so far, I just wrap a colored band around them. The boxes you make wouldn't even need to be wrapped!!! Congratulations, Sue, you've made another winner!!

...gloria


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty. :thumbup:
Sue, are these done with the embosser you purchased at Michael's and if so what was the name of it? Thank you.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is beautiful Sue. You are so talented and craftsy. How do you get the butterfly in the envelope without smashing the wings down? Or are they supposed to mash down? I just love them and they would make some wonderful Thank You notes.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very pretty. :thumbup:
> Sue, are these done with the embosser you purchased at Michael's and if so what was the name of it? Thank you.


it is from michaels and is sizzix


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> That is beautiful Sue. You are so talented and craftsy. How do you get the butterfly in the envelope without smashing the wings down? Or are they supposed to mash down? I just love them and they would make some wonderful Thank You notes.


they just go down and will come back up..really work out better than I thought at fist..


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I absolutely love this one. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice card..


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love the colour combination. Your cards are getting more interesting and beautiful. You do great work!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Love all your cards - this one is especially pretty!


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

Your card looks so professional. Great job! It is lovely.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful, as usual! Love the colors


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just bought the big punch, now I want the small one, too


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Grandma11 said:


> I just bought the big punch, now I want the small one, too


lol isnt it funny how these crafts just mushroom into more and more and more..I like the butterflies layered one on top of the other....


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the design and colors.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you have to buy additional dies to cut out the flowers & the butterflies.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

anjoda said:


> Do you have to buy additional dies to cut out the flowers & the butterflies.


well my flowers and butteflies are punches I got at Michaels


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

This card and others you have posted are really beautiful. I have some nice punches, but those flower and butterfly punches of yours are very nice. I just love your work and thanks for posting.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> This card and others you have posted are really beautiful. I have some nice punches, but those flower and butterfly punches of yours are very nice. I just love your work and thanks for posting.


thanks so much...I am sure I really will not get much more involved than I am now..but I like the things I have done and like the simplicity of the ones I have done..surprising how many things you can do with a few embossing folders and a couple of punches. few colors of card stock and papers and you can have a ball....


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> thanks so much...I am sure I really will not get much more involved than I am now..but I like the things I have done and like the simplicity of the ones I have done..surprising how many things you can do with a few embossing folders and a couple of punches. few colors of card stock and papers and you can have a ball....


I bought a Sizzix years ago and only used it a couple of times for embellishments for a memory album I was making. When I saw how much money it was going to cost to keep buying the different pattern plates, I quit using it. I saw that someone here mentioned a Sizzix and I am wondering if the one I purchased years ago will do embossing. I would really like to try embossing, but do not want to invest too much money into equipment for it.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful card.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I bought a Sizzix years ago and only used it a couple of times for embellishments for a memory album I was making. When I saw how much money it was going to cost to keep buying the different pattern plates, I quit using it. I saw that someone here mentioned a Sizzix and I am wondering if the one I purchased years ago will do embossing. I would really like to try embossing, but do not want to invest too much money into equipment for it.


is it the big shot or something like that? if so it WILL emboss..the folders are not tooooo expensive


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> is it the big shot or something like that? if so it WILL emboss..the folders are not tooooo expensive


I don't know what kind it is. I will have to check it out. It is stored somewhere in my basement. My friend had one and raved about hers for doing memory albums, so I bought one. She neglected to tell me that you had to keep purchasing plates for it which got too expensive for my budget. I hope it is the big shot, but I just don't know.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

More more please . You are very imaginative.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> More more please . You are very imaginative.


You would laugh at the last one..got a little carried away with flowers to cover a mistake...all in the learning..fun anyway


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

All your work is beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you sell your cards? I had to get a special card for my mother-in-law for Mother's Day and while at the card section in the store, I saw some cards and although they were commercially manufactured, they looked home made. They were selling for $5.00 and $7.00 each. A little too costly for me on my retirement budget, but they were sure beautiful cards. I'll bet you could sell yours for at least that amount. I love the postings of all the cards you have made. They are just beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Do you sell your cards? I had to get a special card for my mother-in-law for Mother's Day and while at the card section in the store, I saw some cards and although they were commercially manufactured, they looked home made. They were selling for $5.00 and $7.00 each. A little too costly for me on my retirement budget, but they were sure beautiful cards. I'll bet you could sell yours for at least that amount. I love the postings of all the cards you have made. They are just beautiful.


Thanks yikes id never pay that much lol so far mine have a averaged $1.50 to $2.50 and i am happy. Rather sell lots than just a few


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I absolutely love this one. Can't wait to see more.


I took the card to my group yesterday to show them what I am donig and I was amazed how many loved this card..guess I will make a few more like it right away lol


----------

